# sanding sealer



## Woodnknots (Nov 22, 2005)

Just curious, what kind of sanding sealer is everyone using?  Lacquer based?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 22, 2005)

Mylands Cellulose sanding sealer for me.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 23, 2005)

Mylands cellulose sanding sealer and I also have minwax sanding sealer havent tried it yet though.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 23, 2005)

I use both Mylands and Deft depending on the type of finish I'm going to use.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 23, 2005)

Myland's.


----------



## Dario (Nov 23, 2005)

Mylands cellulose sanding sealer....and CA (if that counts when not used as finish) []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2005)

I have used Mylads cellulose but now that I have switched to Deft spray lacquer on my woods pens, The lacquer is its' own sealer.
I remember when doing flat work, in a book by Flexner it was stated that the first coat of whatever you use for a finish can be called a "sealer"
I don't know if it applies to pens but it worked fine on the "pentarsia" pen I posted.
I also will seal with thin ca.


----------



## Easysport (Nov 23, 2005)

Enduro works great.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 23, 2005)

I use good old shellac all the time.


----------



## rtparso (Nov 23, 2005)

Remember what SANDING sealer is for. Traditional you apply sanding sealer which "hardens" the surface so you can get rid of the fuzz when you sand. Any finish that hardens quickly so it is sandable will work. Thin CA is great.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 3, 2005)

Mylands for me as well. Made a big difference once I started using it.
Bryan Jon


----------



## 4reel (Dec 10, 2005)

I have used Mylands, Enduro, and CA, I prefer the Enduro, the oder is low. I have been working with a water based Poly by minwax that seems to be as good as the Enduro and is available in pints. You may want to check that out. my last pen that I posted was finished with that and It came out great.


----------



## wicook (Dec 11, 2005)

I, too, have just started using Minwax wipe-on poly and am quite pleased with it. Very nice finish, relatively short cure time, and great finish with two coats over a sealer coat. I've done two pens so far and am very pleased.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 12, 2005)

we use minwax sealler, stain, and poly. Works for us


----------

